# Black Spots on Leopard Gecko stomach



## lilnuttytart (Sep 11, 2009)

Firstly i purchased a leopard gecko who was eating great, had a fat tail and was always energetic and no porblem at all. On occassions i have fed him food items that are slightly to big but hes still managed to digest them and always passed them. 

A few weeks ago i looked in his tank and it looked as though he had regurgitated a cricket and now has stopped eating.

Last week i was going to feed him and accidentally dropped the rub with the gecko in it including his waterdish and cave.

Tonight i had him out to try offering food by hand and noticed to wee black spots under his belly visible through the skin.

I am confused of what this is? 

Can some1 please give me some advice on this please

Thanks :whip:


----------



## lilnuttytart (Sep 11, 2009)

does any leo keepers have any advice :whistling2:


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

would you be able to get a pic or two of the black spots on his belly??


----------



## lilnuttytart (Sep 11, 2009)

my camera aint working very well the now sorry u have any other advice ?


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

sorry i carnt think of what it may be, if you get really worried take the lil one 2 the vets. but hopefully it wont come to that


----------



## lilnuttytart (Sep 11, 2009)

ok thanks very much not sure i will try googling it


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

its probably residual stomach content, if you look at the bottom of a gecko when they are full they can look any number of greens, browns whites etc on their under belly.

Give him few days and see if he takes food after that, you could also coax him by changing his food too.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> its probably residual stomach content, if you look at the bottom of a gecko when they are full they can look any number of greens, browns whites etc on their under belly.
> 
> Give him few days and see if he takes food after that, you could also coax him by changing his food too.


Nods. If he is not eating in another couple of days I think I would probably take him to the vet for a check-up. How do his poos look? If there actually is a problem it *could *possibly be several things and without photos we can only make guesses.


----------

